# 1940's Monarch lathe ( maybe CK, 14" x 30" ??)  near Indianapolis



## rabler (Apr 11, 2021)

Found on Facebook Marketplace (not my ad, no association with seller). This appears to be a 40's era Monarch lathe, probably a CK, 14" x 30" actual size. I have one and it is a pretty nice machine to use if it is in reasonable shape. Seller claims "good condition"?? If so, $1500 is a great price.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 12, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 12, 2021)

Wow is right, almost half of it is headstock + chuck


----------



## benmychree (Apr 12, 2021)

The CK that I had did not have the hinged speed change levers, but the rest of it looks just the same.


----------



## rabler (Apr 12, 2021)

benmychree said:


> The CK that I had did not have the hinged speed change levers, but the rest of it looks just the same.


My 1944 has the exact same levers.  What year was yours?
These things weigh about 3500lbs plus motor weight.  Typically 3ph 3HP but 5HP was an option.  Fairly low spindle speed range, I doubled mine with a 4 pole motor and VFD replacing the 6 pole motor.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 12, 2021)

rabler said:


> My 1944 has the exact same levers.  What year was yours?
> These things weigh about 3500lbs plus motor weight.  Typically 3ph 3HP but 5HP was an option.  Fairly low spindle speed range, I doubled mine with a 4 pole motor and VFD replacing the 6 pole motor.


I think that mine was 1943; it seems to me that I saw a build sheet for mine that indicated that there were multiple mix and match options for the machine as to headstocks, carriages tailstocks, taper attachments and other accessories.


----------



## Aurora Motor and Machine (Aug 17, 2021)

Mine is a 1947, CK 12".  Ours is leaking oil out of the bottom of the front spindle. Do you know if there is a seal or bearing there? If so, do you have any knowledge on repairing/replacing it?

Bud


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 17, 2021)

Aurora Motor and Machine said:


> Mine is a 1947, CK 12".  Ours is leaking oil out of the bottom of the front spindle. Do you know if there is a seal or bearing there? If so, do you have any knowledge on repairing/replacing it?
> 
> Bud


Probably best to post this to the Monarch sub-forum. It will get more eyes there.








						MONARCH MACHINE TOOL CO.
					

Discuss any issues dealing with Tormach, Monarch, and Standard-Modern machines in this forum.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Aurora Motor and Machine (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks!!


----------

